# Manette PS3 dualshock 3 ( sixaxis )



## KOVU (26 Août 2010)

Bonjours,

J'ai installer le pilote ( non officiel : pour que le bluetooth reconnais la manette )
http://tattiebogle.net/index.php/ProjectRoot/Ps3Controller
La manette est reconnue par le mac ( enfin en niveau detection ).





Mais en dehors de sa, la manette est pas jumelé, et l'os ne répond pas a au pad.
Et aucun jeux non plus.

J'ai aussi un pad 360, mais elle c'est pire, car même le bluetooth ne la detecte pas.
Car j'aimerais jouer a Bioshock avec une manette.
Donc si un pouvez m'aidez svp et merci d'avance.

A t'il autre chose a faire ou a installer ?

Bonne fin de journée a vous.


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2010)

Sony a bloqué toute connection a un appareil étrangé mais avec la manette Xbox c'est pas normal.
Essaye avec PC.


----------



## KOVU (26 Août 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Sony a bloqué toute connection a un appareil étrangé mais avec la manette Xbox c'est pas normal.
> Essaye avec PC.



La manette a pas de firmware,
Que la console bloque les appareils étranger c'est possible.
Mais pas l'inverse ( a moins que apple ont bloquer ) : mais je doute car certain pretende arriver a la faire marcher.
Sinon, aucun moyen pour faire marcher la manette de la 360 ? tend que un des deux marche, sa me va.
Mais ma preference va pour la manette ps3.

Edit :
J'ai achetez Bioshock sur mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2010)

Perso, j'utilise une manette Logitech Rumblepad 2, qui dispose exactement des mêmes commandes que la manette de playstation 2/3 (et à quasiment la même forme/ergonomie), et ça fonctionne parfaitement sans avoir à installer quelque pilote que ce soit.

Ma manette USB date de quelques années déjà (2003, 2004 ? Par là), il est fort possible que Logitech en ait sorti une version Bluetooth depuis !


----------



## KOVU (27 Août 2010)

J'ai la console de sony, donc sa m'éviteras d'achetez une manette 
Pourtant j'ai suivis le TUTO : et la manette est bien détectez par le bluetooth, mais l'i-mac l'ignore comme si le bluetooth l'avait pas détectez. 
Après quelle sois reconnue en usb ou en bluetooth sa m'es egal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2010)

Mon fils a une PS3 (il en est même à sa deuxième), ça fait beau temps qu'il a renoncé, aucun des tutos qu'il a pu trouver et suivre ne fonctionnait !


----------



## Onmac (29 Août 2010)

KOVU a dit:


> La manette a pas de firmware,
> Que la console bloque les appareils étranger c'est possible.
> Mais pas l'inverse ( a moins que apple ont bloquer ) : mais je doute car certain pretende arriver a la faire marcher.
> Sinon, aucun moyen pour faire marcher la manette de la 360 ? tend que un des deux marche, sa me va.
> ...


La manette ne reconnait que ce quel connait  Pour jouer avec une manette de PS3 avec la PS3 on est obliger de la brancher a la PS3 pour une "syncronisation" après je ne sais pas si c'est équivalent pour MAC/PC... Je pense quand même


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2010)

Hello...

Dans un genre légèrement différent, quelqu'un a-til eu l'occasion de tester ce genre d'adaptateur sur Mac ?

'+


----------



## captainAmerica2 (8 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de tester à li'nstant ce driver pour la Sixaxis de la PS3 sur Mac (là sur le macbookpro SnowLeopard). La manette est reconnue nickel et opérationnelle. Par contre, j'ai meme pas essayé que ça soit via le blutooth, mais connecté en USB.


----------



## Onmac (9 Octobre 2010)

Je vais essayer également mais je suis moins sur...
Au fait certains dise qu'il y a un difference en la manette "Sixaxis" et la Dualshock 3?
Vrai ou bidon?


----------

